# Signal park rocker softness?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

a spaghetti noodle is stiffer


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

a board with a core made out of my dookie after eating a pack of ex-lax would be a plank compared to the park rocker.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

very often it is referred to as the softest board ever produced, and since it has the rocker, its gonna feel even softer when riding it. 
if i said it can be bent into a complete "U" shape, that might give you some perspective.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

oh and compared to the skate banana, the banana is a 2x4 with bindings compared to the park rocker.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

LOL at the responses! :laugh:




alex is w0rd said:


> oh and compared to the skate banana, the banana is a 2x4 with bindings compared to the park rocker.


...thanks for the perspective alex, thats a lot more useful. I guess its worth the extra dough for something different. I thought they were similar in stiffness. That means its REAALLY easy to do a press then.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

earl_je said:


> That means its REAALLY easy to do a press then.


words dont describe how effortless it is to press this board


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This soft:
Marshmallow.
Egyptian Cotton.
Pillow Top.
Snuggle Bear.
Sweater Kittens.
Naugty Pillows.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone riden one before.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

LOL! I know laz167 owns one.. I hope the others who described has at least ridden one before. 

Bah, cant find one thats on sale right now anyway. May have to wait till late winter when everything is on sale. Any ideas where I can get one for cheap sooner?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

the 2010 PR was stiffened up a little, If your set on this board I would hold til the end of the season since with so many Rc decks this year it does'nt seem like they'll be selling out.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> a *WET*spaghetti noodle is stiffer


fixed it for ya


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

earl_je said:


> LOL! I know laz167 owns one.. I hope the others who described has at least ridden one before.
> 
> Bah, cant find one thats on sale right now anyway. May have to wait till late winter when everything is on sale. Any ideas where I can get one for cheap sooner?


 How much are you looking to spend on a board? and what size?


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

right now I ride a 156 Lib Banana, so I'm thinking 154/155 (dont know their sizing scale) Spent my year's budget for snowboard equipment on a season pass (had Copper, bought Breck/Key/A-bay as well, had an itch is why) BUT, wife will let me spend around $300 give or take a few... I can always talk her into spending more though.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, someone offered their 2009 park rocker on craigslist for $200 but he'll let me buy it for $180 brand new since I'm local. Yes, I know it was at sierrasnowboard for $160 but everyone is completely out of stock on the '09 (which laz just told me is softer).

Its 156 and I wanted to ride around 154 or shorter. I'm 5'6" 170lbs so I guess 156 is fine for me. Should I go ahead and buy it? I know he'll make a profit of $20 but what the heck, I cant find it anywhere else...


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can tell you that the 156 feels/looks more like 154 it is actually shorter than my 155's I got.. I say go for it if it's a 2010 or I can tell you where to get an 09 Capita Horoscope for $299 ( C3 worldwide).


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

the board would be fun, but still a waste of money...have you ever seen one in real life?the rocker is gross.









and i have literally seen this board wrap around a mailbox perfectly. its moreso a liquid then a solid on rails. your skate banana isnt a soft board anyways, much more all mt.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Jmac, just need a cheap soft board for park/jibbing mostly.. the banana i use for groomers, zipping down and occasionally break the powder on early morning runs (fun as hell!)

Laz, so heres the details,  brand new, 2009 signal PR 156 flavor for $180 picked up (maybe this weekend). Do it?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

earl_je said:


> Jmac, just need a cheap soft board for park/jibbing mostly.. the banana i use for groomers, zipping down and occasionally break the powder on early morning runs (fun as hell!)
> 
> Laz, so heres the details, brand new, 2009 signal PR 156 flavor for $180 picked up (maybe this weekend). Do it?


 I say go for it..I did, if your gonna use it for park,jibbs and just playing around with nothing serious why not? You still have another deck for the rest of the days. For $180 not bad.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thats a really good deal


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

looks like we've made a deal. I'm picking them up this weekend! Hopefully, the 2cm length wouldnt make a big difference!

now I gotta find some inexpensive bindings... I want to try the Ride Contraband just coz of the new design. 

I wonder how the two would pair up? Signal PR + Ride contraband? thoughts?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

earl_je said:


> I wonder how the two would pair up? Signal PR + Ride contraband? thoughts?


lightest combo evar. lol. that would be possibly the jibbiest of all jib set ups.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> lightest combo evar. lol. that would be possibly the jibbiest of all jib set ups.


Lol that would be pretty cool to have an air like setup like that lol


I dont know how well the contrabands hold you down I heard somethin bad before like if your foot slips out....


good luck

tell us how it goes


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

ifresh21 said:


> I dont know how well the contrabands hold you down I heard somethin bad before like if your foot slips out....


If set up properly, slipping out should not be an issue.

And good luck to the OP...this will be the flexiest combo EVERRRRRRR.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> lightest combo evar. lol. that would be possibly the jibbiest of all jib set ups.





ifresh21 said:


> Lol that would be pretty cool to have an air like setup like that lol
> 
> I dont know how well the contrabands hold you down I heard somethin bad before like if your foot slips out....
> 
> ...





DC5R said:


> If set up properly, slipping out should not be an issue.
> 
> And good luck to the OP...this will be the flexiest combo EVERRRRRRR.



Well, jib for jibs, right? :thumbsup: it will be a dedicated jibstick. I'm almost pretty sure it will be unstable doing groomers anyway... Living in Colorado rockies, I can just go play outside my house with this board and have tons of fun. 

Worse case scenario, I'll have bragging rights owning one of the bendiest boards/set-up ever made, lol


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

earl_je said:


> Worse case scenario, I'll have bragging rights owning one of the bendiest boards/set-up ever made, lol


haha that is great way to look at it. Have fun on that thing.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

has any one noticed the really small waist width for this board? or has it been a problem for people that ride it with bigger boots?


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

twin89 said:


> has any one noticed the really small waist width for this board? or has it been a problem for people that ride it with bigger boots?



That's why I'm not even considering buying it

definately not for the big footed


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

ifresh21 said:


> That's why I'm not even considering buying it
> 
> definately not for the big footed



did not take this into account... I wear size 10s, with medium Ride contrabands should be just fine right?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

with the 156 your prob ok if you duck it out and have a wide stance

156 has 24.6 cm waist width


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

earl_je said:


> did not take this into account... I wear size 10s, with medium Ride contrabands should be just fine right?


Yeah size 10 aint too big youll be fine


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I wear size 10 boots with Forces and I have no issue.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

earl_je said:


> did not take this into account...


lol


twin is right


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I may have to find a different binding fro this set-up. I havent heard back from the contraband seller yet. 

I'm thinking Ride Beta or union force... hmmm... decisions, decisions. Any ideas?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

earl_je said:


> I may have to find a different binding fro this set-up. I havent heard back from the contraband seller yet.
> 
> I'm thinking Ride Beta or union force... hmmm... decisions, decisions. Any ideas?


 Forces all the way


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

I owned one. 

Yes it is a good deal.

Any reverse camber jib board is going to feel real soft compared to your banana.


Side note: The park rocker is very low quality and almost too light. You will see. And will probably pick up an artifact or horrorscope after it.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

true. actually been eyeing the horrorscope for a while also, but, until that one gets on sale, I'll be happy with this 'jibbiest' set-up for now. 

Laz: can you chime in on the durability/quality of the signal pr? how often do you use and how well is it holding up?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I personally take care of my equiptment..I've riden mines a couple times, but boards are ment to be abused, especially jibb boards. Thats the reason I have a couple of boards and looking to get some more.


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

earl_je said:


> true. actually been eyeing the horrorscope for a while also, but, until that one gets on sale, I'll be happy with this 'jibbiest' set-up for now.
> 
> Laz: can you chime in on the durability/quality of the signal pr? how often do you use and how well is it holding up?



I never had a problem with durability, and I put it through hell for months. The board is not great for locking onto rails either, it's real curved and over flexy. But FUN!

You will see what I mean about the quality. Opinions won't help you understand. 

If you're serious about the Horrorscope, the 09' model pops up all the time on Sierrasnowboard.com classifieds.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Local Boarder said:


> I owned one.
> 
> Yes it is a good deal.
> 
> ...





Local Boarder said:


> I never had a problem with durability, and I put it through hell for months. The board is not great for locking onto rails either, it's real curved and over flexy. But FUN!
> 
> You will see what I mean about the quality. Opinions won't help you understand.
> 
> If you're serious about the Horrorscope, the 09' model pops up all the time on Sierrasnowboard.com classifieds.


Contradiction is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

The 09 Horoscope is $299 at C3 Worldwide.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Very tempting price... my plan it to shred the heck out of the jibbiest board, then when the horrorscope drops down 50%off, get one early next year. That should still give me a few months to play around with it as well. Next up: Horrorscope+Force/Beta


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

earl_je said:


> Very tempting price... my plan it to shred the heck out of the jibbiest board, then when the horrorscope drops down 50%off, get one early next year. That should still give me a few months to play around with it as well. Next up: Horrorscope+Force/Beta


So are you gonna get the contrabands?...


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

yep, done deal. $90shipped brand new was the big winner right there. Noodle board FTW! If it doesnt suit me, I can switch/swap from my other boards, but we'll wait and see.. I'll post pics after the set-up maybe middle of next week. Hopefully I can ride it next weekend.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

earl_je said:


> yep, done deal. $90shipped brand new was the big winner right there. Noodle board FTW! If it doesnt suit me, I can switch/swap from my other boards, but we'll wait and see.. I'll post pics after the set-up maybe middle of next week. Hopefully I can ride it next weekend.


I'll buy it from you if you don't want it

lookin forward to the pics and where are you the leaves didn't even fall here


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

right at summit county, snowboard central in Colorado. Resorts open earlier this year, loveland and A-bay has been open for a couple of weeks, Copper/Keystone soon to open on the 6th! I think its their earliest open ever recorded, idk. 
But with the set-up I'll have, heck I can find the nearest back alley and jib around even, lol.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thats awesome 

Im goin to colorado early december


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Contradiction is the greatest thing ever.



Im sorry that you took that the wrong way Burton. I don't know how else to type what I was trying to say.


It didn't snap in half on me but it looks and feels like balsa wood. It appears and rides like something you would buy cheap for your 8 yr old.


I was trying to say that he will see what I mean about the quality when he gets it.


Im assuming you only associate quality with "long lasting"...or....I typed it in a way that was misleading.


But you did win the smart ass award.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Durability and Quality go hand in hand and are highly interchangeable words when it comes to talking about snowboarding. Maybe a better comprehension of product descriptions might help you out there little guy.


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Durability and Quality go hand in hand and are highly interchangeable words when it comes to talking about snowboarding. Maybe a better comprehension of product descriptions might help you out there little guy.


No dumbass, durability can be part of the reason a product is quality. Just because a board doesn't break in 2 months of riding does not mean that a company used quality parts or a good design for what they were trying to produce.

Also if you haven't ridden or handled a park rocker, little guy, please stop raping this thread.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Local Boarder said:


> No dumbass, durability can be part of the reason a product is quality. Just because a board doesn't break in 2 months of riding does not mean that a company used quality parts or a good design for what they were trying to produce.
> 
> Also if you haven't ridden or handled a park rocker, little guy, please stop raping this thread.


What want a picture of me standing next to this years model back in January at SIA? 

You're really contradictory and you can't take being called out on it. So sit down, shut the fuck up, and let the people that have forgotten more about snowboarding than you'll ever know talk child. If you can't take being called out I highly suggest you don't go on the internet.


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What want a picture of me standing next to this years model back in January at SIA?
> 
> You're really contradictory and you can't take being called out on it. So sit down, shut the fuck up, and let the people that have forgotten more about snowboarding than you'll ever know talk child. If you can't take being called out I highly suggest you don't go on the internet.



Ummm pssttt....I called you out. You just misread and then spoke up. 


So how did the 2010, which the poster is not talking about, feel when you stood beside it? (yes, its been upgraded this year)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/18738-signal-park-rocker-softness-4.html Right there a little thing I like to call being called out for being contradictory. It's OK I'll let you choke over your own words again like the little cum guzzling cum dumpster you are. 

Boards the softest flexing deck on the market with the most abundant amount of rocker out of all jib sticks. When you have a 1.5lb core coupled with something like 40mm's of rocker it's over kill. Jib sticks are not meant to have the same amount of rocker as a pow deck.

Here's some mandatory reading for you to better comprehend technological terminology and applications. 

The Angry Snowboarder » Blog Archive » Camber Theories Explained
The Angry Snowboarder » Blog Archive » Camber Theories In Use

Now maybe after you bone up on tech comprehension and practicality you can keep up with me.


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/18738-signal-park-rocker-softness-4.html Right there a little thing I like to call being called out for being contradictory. It's OK I'll let you choke over your own words again like the little cum guzzling cum dumpster you are.
> 
> Boards the softest flexing deck on the market with the most abundant amount of rocker out of all jib sticks. When you have a 1.5lb core coupled with something like 40mm's of rocker it's over kill. Jib sticks are not meant to have the same amount of rocker as a pow deck.
> 
> ...




Love the site. Read both of those (even copied and pasted from them to help others). 


After using "cum guzzling cum dumpster" I now have no idea how old you are nor care.


I'm glad those numbers you read on a website give you personal experience on the board.


I would like to see the picture of you holding the 2010 as well. With a regular pic of yourself of course. (not that it gives you any credit towards the board, but will help me a little on just how full of shit you are...I've read your posts long before today. And you are actually a douche.)


Sorry to the original poster if my comments sounded contradictory. I'm sure by now you understand what I was trying to explain.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Local Boarder said:


> I'm glad those numbers you read on a website give you personal experience on the board.


you know he runs that site right?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^Priceless. 

Love my site, but think I'm a douche. Must suck to be called out repeatedly.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^Priceless.
> 
> Love my site, but think I'm a douche. Must suck to be called out repeatedly.


ahhhahaha. you should really change your name on this site to AnrgySnowboarder so people recognize. On second thought, dont, its more funny.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the best is when people actually thinks he LIKES burton because of his name then continues to say stuff like "oh yea well burton sucks so what do you know"


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> you know he runs that site right?



I didn't know that. I love the site still. His reviews help alot of people.


I've also seen how he talks to people on this site, ruins threads, and talks a ton of shit. Yes, he's a douche.


I know it kills you to be wrong, Burton. And I know your only argument for destroying this thread is that I'm contradictory. Which is halarious when you have NO ACTUAL RIDING EXPERIENCE ON THE PARK ROCKER.



Still waiting on that pic.


NEXT!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Local Boarder said:


> I didn't know that. I love the site still. His reviews help alot of people.
> 
> 
> I've also seen how he talks to people on this site, ruins threads, and talks a ton of shit. Yes, he's a douche.
> ...


how good could information be if its contradicting itself?


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> how good could information be if its contradicting itself?



Are you serious? Did you even read this whole thread? I explained several times what I was trying to get accross. WTF are you retarded?


I dont respond to shit I haven't had experience with. Go fuck with them poser.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> the best is when people actually thinks he LIKES burton because of his name then continues to say stuff like "oh yea well burton sucks so what do you know"


Yeah haha i want to correct people when I see that but its not worth it.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Local Boarder said:


> Are you serious? Did you even read this whole thread? I explained several times what I was trying to get accross. WTF are you retarded?


nice job with the personal insults, great way to get your point across.

yes i have read this thread and i didnt really see any good info coming from you other than the park rockers is durable yet shitty quality, cause that makes sense.


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> nice job with the personal insults, great way to get your point across.
> 
> yes i have read this thread and i didnt really see any good info coming from you other than the park rockers is durable yet shitty quality, cause that makes sense.


You're right, it does make sense. Let me show you what I wrote since you won't go back and read:

"durability can be part of the reason a product is quality. Just because a board doesn't break in 2 months of riding does not mean that a company used quality parts or a good design for what they were trying to produce."


Which your god Burtonavenger agreed with about the poor design. 


If you don't agree with what I said then by all means actually ride one. Or actually just buy one.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Local Boarder said:


> You're right, it does make sense. Let me show you what I wrote since you won't go back and read:
> 
> "durability can be part of the reason a product is quality. Just because a board doesn't break in 2 months of riding does not mean that a company used quality parts or a good design for what they were trying to produce."
> 
> ...


what, no retard at the end this time to make you feel better than me? no need to quote, i know what you said, all i was saying is if you're going to give info to people make sure it makes sense before you type it. it wasnt until AFTER being called out that you made that clarification. before that i had no idea what you were trying to say at all.


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> what, no retard at the end this time to make you feel better than me? no need to quote, i know what you said, all i was saying is if you're going to give info to people make sure it makes sense before you type it. it wasnt until AFTER being called out that you made that clarification. before that i had no idea what you were trying to say at all.



What is all this "called out" stuff? I typed something incorrectly that made sense to me. It's called a mistake and I even apologized to the poster. Instead of asking me to clarify, which would actually help the poster, the "gentleman", who has no time on the board, decided to be an ass. Much like you are being now.


I'm going to get on with my life now. And keep trying to help people.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

What it all narrows down to is, as myself owning a Park Rocker the board is just something to have fun with nothing serious you wont be hitting 50Ft. kickers, carving steep black diamonds or anything like that. I think the original poster now knows that and still purchased the board to just have fun and play around with it.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

picking up the board today... the contrabands have been shipped as well, I cant wait! I'll report back as soon as I have it.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

So it took me forever to reply back and post my personal take on the Signal park rocker. I've ridden it quite a bit since when I bought it, just havent had the time to post a review. This is kinda long, but here goes:

Signal Park Rocker + Ride Contraband = Jibbiest set-up evaaarrr!

Hands down, the board is absolutely amazing! I dont know why some people complain a lot about it, but I personally love it. It's super playful and exceeded my expectations. I think the negative reviews came from people who haven't even ridden the board and just been intimidated by how it looks. ANYONE who rides a park rocker will have a TON of fun, guaranteed!

I nearly tipped too far forward doing a nose press the first time out. Its VERY bendy, the main reason why I bought one. If you can't butter this board, find a different hobby, snowboarding might not be for you! lol. It has good enough pop, but I dont feel confident taking it to a 40-50ft kicker, in fact I just didnt even try to be honest. It devours rails and boxes very easily, and since it has an exagerated rocker, its nearly impossible to catch an edge doing slides and spins. It feels like a noodle at first, but once you get the hang of it, all the tricks that were previously hard to do suddenly becomes easy. The board is super light, and with the set-up I did, jibbing around almost feels like I didnt have a board under my boots. Tie a solid stick between your boots to keep them apart, jump around with it on, thats what it feels like sometimes, specially when you're on a roll! 

Took it to a blue and black/blue groomer, and it was pretty stable even at high speeds. People who complain about it getting unstable doing jumps must not be hitting the flat surface between your feet upon landing. Same thing, took a bit to get used to it, but as soon as you can adjust to the flex, you'll be fine. Remember, with ANY soft board, land close to the tip and you will most likely bottom out. Didnt have a lot of powder to carve it on, but I'm pretty sure it will just float easy. 

Right now, I can easily say, this is my go-to board set-up (I also have an evo, a lib banana board, and a scope). On a snowy day outside on my backyard, to the park or back alleys hitting it with some friends, to the groomers just shredding with my wife, its a guarantee the park rocker will give me LOADS of fun! Would I have bought it having ridden it already? Definitely!


----------

